# Summit Racing Equipment renews sponsorship of NHRA Southern Nationals at Atlanta Drag



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Summit Racing Equipment renews sponsorship of NHRA Southern Nationals at Atlanta Dragway*
by Anthony Vestal-Wednesday, January 11, 2006​
GLENDORA, Calif. -- Summit Racing Equipment, an industry leader in the distribution of performance automotive parts and equipment through catalogs and the Internet, signed a multi-year deal with NHRA to remain the primary sponsor for the NHRA Southern Nationals at Atlanta Dragway, NHRA Senior Vice President, Sales and Marketing, Gary Darcy, announced today.

The Summit Racing Equipment NHRA Southern Nationals will be held May 4-7 at the Commerce, Ga.-based quarter-mile facility. The $1.8 million race, which will be televised by ESPN2, is the seventh of 23 events in the NHRA POWERade Series for 2006. 

"We're pleased that Summit Racing will continue their support of the NHRA POWERade Series as title sponsor of the Southern Nationals," Darcy said. "We're confident that this event sponsorship will greatly benefit Summit Racing's already dynamic partnership with NHRA."

In addition to the Southern Nationals, Summit Racing is the primary sponsor for the first of the two POWERade Series events in Las Vegas, the NHRA Summitracing.com Nationals at The Strip at Las Vegas Motor Speedway, April 6-9, as well as the presenting sponsor for the Pontiac Performance NHRA Nationals held at National Trail Raceway near Columbus, Ohio, May 18-21. Summit Racing Equipment also is the title sponsor of the NHRA's bracket racing series that supports grassroots racers across the country.

Summit Racing Equipment also serves as title sponsor of three-time and defending POWERade Series Pro Stock world champion Greg Anderson and third-year driver Jason Line, each of whom drives a Pontiac GTO.

Anderson has won back-to-back races in Atlanta and his win there in 2005 propelled him to a three-race winning streak that served as the springboard for another championship season.

"We are excited to continue our participation in NHRA championship drag racing," said Jeff Winters, marketing team manager, Summit Racing Equipment. "As our past marketing initiatives have demonstrated, NHRA is the perfect place for our company to do business. We fully expect to leverage this continued partnership with NHRA and the Southern Nationals to strengthen our position in the motorsports marketplace, and with our newly constructed retail store and distribution center in McDonough, Georgia."

Summit Racing Equipment, the industry's largest direct marketer of performance automotive and truck equipment, is based in Tallmadge, Ohio.

It boasts a newly-constructed retail store and distribution center in McDonough, Ga. and it additionally has warehouses in Tallmadge and Sparks, Nev. and McDonough, Ga.

Headquartered in Glendora, Calif., NHRA is the primary sanctioning body for the sport of drag racing in the United States. It presents 23 national events through its NHRA POWERade Drag Racing Series. The NHRA has 80,000 members and 140 member tracks. The NHRA-sanctioned sportsman and bracket racing series provide competition opportunities for drivers of all levels. The NHRA develops the stars of tomorrow by offering the NHRA Lucas Oil Drag Racing Series, NHRA Xplod Sport Compact Racing Series, NHRA Summit Racing Series, and NHRA Street Legal Program presented by AAA. NHRA also offers the NHRA O'Reilly Auto Parts Jr. Drag Racing League for youths ages 8 to 17.


----------

